# Left-handed students: Do you use the left-handed desks?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

^^


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I was just curious because there always seems to be a glut of left-handed desks to my annoyance.


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

Nope, there's only desks with the bar to the right at my school. I've never really noticed that they are "right-handed desks" though. It actually makes me want to try out a left-handed desk.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

yes! love them! Also love the left handed store. Opening a can is so easy now!


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

The funny thing is I'm not left handed but in one of my classes there are left handed desks and I prefer to use those.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I write lefty but I didn't even know they exist, I've never used one.

what's the difference?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I recall being able to snag one most of the time. I definitely kept my eyes out for them.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

We don't have the privilege of having our own desks in this country. We have to share tables.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Whenever I see one open, I always use it. They make it so much easier to write.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

komorikun said:


>


My college only has those desks in the super old buildings with no heating/ air conditioning built in the early 1960s.

My high school and middle school were built in the 90s so they didnt have those desks/ I think that was the time my school district got rid of those desks.

I'm right handed and I've never really payed attention to it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Zeppelin said:


> My college only has those desks in the super old buildings with no heating/ air conditioning built in the early 1960s.
> 
> My high school and middle school were built in the 90s so they didnt have those desks/ I think that was the time my school district got rid of those desks.
> 
> I'm right handed and I've never really payed attention to it.


I mean my university has desks that are similar but not exactly the same as the photo. In a few classes we have tables where 2 people share. They look relatively new, so I don't think they are more than 10 or so years old.

What sort of desk does your high school have? I'm right handed too but I pay attention because in certain classes there seem to be so many left-handed desks it makes it difficult for me to find a seat in the part of the classroom I like. So that made me wonder if left-handed people are really using the left-handed desks.

It was weird. I took this city college class that was held at this middle-school and the desks were way bigger than the ones at my university or the local city college.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I mean my university has desks that are similar but not exactly the same as the photo. In a few classes we have tables where 2 people share. They look relatively new, so I don't think they are more than 10 or so years old.
> 
> What sort of desk does your high school have? I'm right handed too but I pay attention because in certain classes there seem to be so many left-handed desks it makes it difficult for me to find a seat in the part of the classroom I like. So that made me wonder if left-handed people are really using the left-handed desks.
> 
> It was weird. I took this city college class that was held at this middle-school and the desks were way bigger than the ones at my university or the local city college.


The high school I went had tables that two people sit at, and my college has the same ones.

But the high school that I went to, the Auditorm desks were built for all left handed people, which made it hard to write and take tests there.


----------



## hgz145 (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm left handed and I use whatever desks there are open though I always try to sit in the front because it's hard for me to see. In my other classes the desks are just like large office desks


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I've never used a left-handed desk. I don't even think my high-school had any. I am 87% sure that my school only had right-handed desks. Thankfully my college does not use desks catered to a specific hand orientation.


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

i like sitting in the lefty desks and im a righty. its weird, i dont sit in it normally, i sit at an angle and it makes it super easy to write. idk maybe im just saying that because its something different and i notice it more haha.


----------



## NorthShore (Mar 17, 2014)

komorikun said:


> ^^


When I was in university, there were few lefty desks. If there were, they were @ the back. I'm 4'10 1/2 feet tall (~145cm?) so I can't see.
There was one lecture hall that had lefty desks on the end of the row, near the aisle. I did ask someone to move for me. I have back problems from having to twist my torso.

That was back in 2005 though. Hopefully the situation has improved.

~ Maki


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Nah I just make sure they give me a left handed pen.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I write right-handed (lol tongue twister), but I liked sitting in the lefty desks


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

I didn't even know left-handed desks were a thing.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

rarely see any left handed desk


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't think so, I just used the same desks everyone else used. The left aisle seats in some of my classrooms in college have them and they feel sort of awkward.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I have to use the right handed desks and rotate my body a bit to write on the desk part, since there isn't any left handed desks for me.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm not left handed, but my schools never had desks like that. We had regular proper desks with lids when we were kids, then in high school just plain tables. 
I've only seen these types of desks in like american movies. How do u even fit your books and stuff on those? They look tiny. Sometimes you had like 4 books and papers and god knows what and we could barely fit it all on our ones. Gotta love invading the other persons space.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Nope, my university is too cheap to buy those which is sad as right handed desks are really uncomfortable to me.


----------



## ChairmanWow (Oct 25, 2015)

I have used a few and i hate them. They stopped using them cause they are discriminatory towards left handers


----------



## speranzalov (Dec 11, 2015)

I personally love them but I only use them if they're in, like, the back of the room...


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

The only time I can recall not sitting at a table is in auditoriums and some of them had right-handed, folding-arm desks. I think I ended up taking notes on a textbook.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I didn't even know left handed desk existed lol. I've been missing out my whole life


----------

